# Who all is expecting foals in 2023?



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 3, 2022)

Still have some friends waiting on babies, but that doesn’t stop me from looking ahead to next year. Who is expecting babies? I’m hoping for 3! These are my hypothetical crosses. Haven’t confirmed any for sure yet though. Looking at March/April babies (I’m praying for that anyway!)

I’d love to see y'all's!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 3, 2022)

I love your silver stallion! He is just gorgeous  can’t wait to see the babies next year, how exciting!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 4, 2022)

Only have one mare bred for next year right now, but I may have more! Hoping for April/May foals. First foals out of my 2xNatl Champion stallion so I'm looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 4, 2022)

Thank you @Kelly! I’m pretty partial. @Edelweiss, that looks like an awesome cross!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 4, 2022)

@elizabeth.conder Thank you!! It will be a small one. That foal will probably mature around 32", but I'm excited to see it! Also looking forward to seeing your Billy Idol foal!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 5, 2022)

Is your boy amha too?


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 5, 2022)

Not yet! He will have to hardship in 2024, unless his dam gets hardshipped before that, so I'll probably keep the foal until then so it can be A/R. He is actually a bit smaller than the palomino mare and she is 33.5!


----------



## LostandFound (Jun 22, 2022)

Looks like I will be expecting one foal also!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 23, 2022)

I think we need details @LostandFound! Congratulations!


----------



## LostandFound (Jun 24, 2022)

Well, we got all kinds of details. But once upon a time the Princess met a handsome prince, Thunder, and now I have to wait forever to see what happens. Or until March, whichever comes first. Here are the 2 guilty parties. Thunder is now a gelding and has a new show home.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 24, 2022)

Oh pretty mom and dad!


----------



## LostandFound (Jun 26, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Oh pretty mom and dad!


Thanks! They both have shown regular and stock halter, but I'm hoping for a foal I can do stock halter with.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 4, 2022)

Well Izzy and Rhythem have both been checked in foal as well as two outside mares. I am pretty confident about Belle as well. Come next spring I should (Lord willing) have 5 bouncing babies!


----------



## Samrobs (Aug 9, 2022)

Skymeadow Sierra Mistic Sun- 2011 AMHA strawberry roan mare

Gallery's Super Candy of Aloha- 2018 AMHR/ASPC black and white pinto stallion


TTT Sheza Hottie- 2019 ASPC chestnut mare with blaze and 4 white socks X Gallery's Super Candy of Aloha (not confirmed, being exposed currently)


----------

